# Doves



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant remember if anyone has posted recipes recently for doves, but I am wondering what your favorite way to eat them is.

I grew up with just some plain old salt and fresh ground pepper cooked over an open fire. MMM...

This recipe sounds wonderful though....
http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hun ... ecipe-ever


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have two favorites. If I only have 10 or less doves, I'll breast them, insure no shot is in the breast meat, salt/pepper and roll in flour, and cook in a very shallow pan of hot veg. oil until crispy on the outside. Then just eat them like an appetizer.

If I have a bunch of them, again I'll breast them, then cut the meat away from the bone, insure no shot is in the meat and then follow any meat pie recipe, using the dove as the meat. I usually will cut the breasts in half, across the breast. Dove pie is my fav, but I usually don't get that many.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I wrapped them in bacon and grilled them last year. That was pretty darned tasty!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I wrapped them in bacon and grilled them last year. That was pretty darned tasty!


Bacon with anything is pretty darn tasty
I love wrapping pork, chicken, and turkey in bacon, so yummy


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

easy and delicious right here!!!
take a ranch dressing powder packet and mix it with a packet of shake n bake. throw the dove breasts in the plastic bag and shake it all up and coat the dove breasts really well. throw the doves in the oven in a roaster pan on about 350 degrees for 40 minutes and your done. delicious!!! a side of flavored rice goes well with the plate!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I cant remember if anyone has posted recipes recently for doves, but I am wondering what your favorite way to eat them is.
> 
> I grew up with just some plain old salt and fresh ground pepper cooked over an open fire. MMM...
> 
> ...


Fried in butter. Yum.................


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Best recipe that I've had was one done down in Mexico on a White wing hunt, They breasted the doves, seasoned them with salt and pepper, put a slice of Jalapeno pepper on it and wrapped with a slice of bacon secured with a toothpick and then grilled over mesquite charcoal BBQ.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff everyone! Doves are not easy to cook.

Once in a while I breast them, then wrapped them in bacon. One of my favorites.

If I have say 8 to 15 that are not shot up, I pick the doves and then singe the fuzz off. With the skin on they don't dry out so bad allowing you to cook them in a casserole or some dish where you need a little time to cook the other ingredients.


Try this:
At Midwest game feeds we use to fry them in oil, like you would fish:
>Pick the doves and singe them.
>With a serrated knife split the bird open from the backbone. Saw into the breast bone some.
>Pound the bird flat.
>Soak in milk for a couple of hours
>Dip in your favorite dry batter
>Deep fat fry till dove floats to top....doesn't take very long, less than 10 minutes.
>Eat dove, skin and all. 

I grew up with doves, jillions of them on the farm. We use to throw ears of corn on our gravel lane and run over it for a month. It was a big draw: pheasants, doves, pigeons, mallards, geese, and our own chickens and guinea fowl. The lane had a wooden fence along it where we hid with old beat-up shotguns and $1.99 a box target loads. The dove limit back then was a 2 1/2 gallon milk pail full; I'm sure of it.

Maybe I'll get some tonight.


----------



## mdg01 (Sep 16, 2010)

I like to boil them till the meat falls off the bones, and make dumplings with them. May be a southern thing, but also works well in the northern states....


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I have cooked up the ones I shot this year, but the way I did mine is: 1st I breasted them and got a little lemon pepper and the homemade Italian dressing packets. I made the dressing using Olive oil. Placed all the breast in a glass caserol dish and sprinkled them with the lemon pepper and then poured all of the dressing over them. I covered them and placed them in the fridge for about 3 days. Started the grill and cleaned the grates with olive oil and a paper towel. Using low heat I placed all the breast meat up and bone down. Once the bone started to look cooked I turned them over and slow cooked till the breast had a nice tan color and slight grill look. Pulled them off and Down the Hatch!! This worked out for all the birds I cooked. It did seem that the longer I left them in the dressing the better they cooked. My kids had never eaten wild game nor Dove and we had a feast. My 4 year old son ate almost 5 full breast by himself and he was the one that was affraid. Good luck and hope you enjoy.


----------

